
Friends' photos lost in your Instagram feed? Here's a fix suggestion - josefrichter
https://www.iphonedesign.info/blog/instagram-friends-vs-famous-filter-ux-concept
======
bartcobain
The thing with this suggestion is that ATM Instagram is trying to fix how
people are getting addicted to the Instagram popularity contest and instant
feedback from the likes. Recently said that is testing the possibility to hide
the like count _. This suggestion IMO is another kind of feature for that
popularity contest to be on the Famous side of the app.

_ [https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/30/instagram-hidden-like-
coun...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/30/instagram-hidden-like-counter/)

~~~
josefrichter
Interesting to see IG running tests on seemingly counterintuitive features
like that. The addiction and instant gratification is what generates their
profits, after all. That's why I also believe the feature I envisioned
wouldn't match their business interests - they basically want your friends'
content to be mixed with all the other content, including paid posts.. But
"ethical design" is becoming a big topic, so maybe we will see changes like
this.

